# Shoe photography



## markmeyers08 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello all,
  I'm new to this forum from New York City. New to DSLR and looking to learn from other fellow photographers here. 
I need to take pictures of shoe in different angles like Nike Lunarglide+ 4 Wolf Grey/Reflective Silver/Gum Red/Pure Platinum - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

I have Nikon D3100 and would it be possible to achieve something like the website? Also, can someone recommend me a good lightning kit? I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 25, 2012)

Research high key lighting.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2012)

"Good" lighting can cost anywhere from $50 to $10,000 - some idea of a budget would help greatly.  For something as small as shoes, a roll of seamless white paper, three inexpensive speedlights or monolights and set of Cactus triggers (~$350) would do just fine.


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2012)

For shoes you don't need strobes. You can use continuous lighting since they won't be moving, and you can use longer shutter speeds.

You would need a good tripod or camera stand though, and a good lens.


----------

